# A Good Night



## RiverCat (May 25, 2012)

These pictures are from a night on the river in Grand Rapids a couple weeks ago.
I didn't have a line in the water, but it was still a good time to watch all these fish get caught! I'll get mine soon enough 

A few nice Flatties, two of them weighed out at 35#. And a bunch of nice channels.





































Some bad shots + Dirty Lens





































All of these nice fish were safely released to hopefully be caught another day!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks like you had a great night!


----------



## RiverCat (May 25, 2012)

fishdealer04 said:


> Looks like you had a great night!


We sure did. Almost thought we weren't gonna be able to fish because we were having a real hard time getting bait.

But it turned out to be a real good time.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you guys use a big duck decoy bag to keep all the fish for the photo op or did you use a stringer? Just curious. Also, was that Noah you were fishing with?


----------



## RiverCat (May 25, 2012)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Did you guys use a big duck decoy bag to keep all the fish for the photo op or did you use a stringer? Just curious. Also, was that Noah you were fishing with?


We used a big stringer, and yeah that was Noah. It was his idea to put them on the stringer lol, so he could get a picture of all of us standing behind the fish. Maybe he has the pic on his facebook.


----------



## carlos ross (Jul 4, 2013)

What were you fishing with if you don't mind me asking

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## killincats (Jun 24, 2013)

A great night! I wil be having one of those nights real soon.what kinda bait??

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

